# how many Megapixels is the Macbook Pro 13"?



## hazedragon45 (Oct 28, 2009)

Just wondering.. i tried googling it but couldn't find out. I'd assume at least 1.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

the screen resolution is 1280 X 800... which equals 1,024,000. So JUST over 1 megapixel


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

I think he was referring to the iSight camera... Good question. I hear the Air has lower res than the Macbook and the Pro, but I don't have #s to support what I read somewhere lol


----------



## jefflichty (Sep 12, 2009)

if its the screen i would be more concerned with colour then resolution...a 1080P tv is only 2MP 1920*1080.

makes me wonder why i bought such a high res camera


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

because you sit 7' away from the 1080p tv, but you hold the photo 7" away from your face


----------



## jefflichty (Sep 12, 2009)

broad said:


> because you sit 7' away from the 1080p tv, but you hold the photo 7" away from your face


actually the size i print off at if you looked at it 7" away you'd go blind lol

average size of print is 3'x3' and the random 4'x2'


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Most people print 4" x 6" because that's the cheapest to print. 2 - 3 megapixels is fine for that size.


----------

